# Yes, yes we will.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:​​




​​:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one. Getting ready for retirement?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

12 more months..........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, Mike. Sounds like someone I've become quite familiar with over the years.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

coffee bourbon and cigars......was that an invite ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

absolutely.......I'm still up for Antelope Eaters


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol I just sold the cabin last week. But we can still hunt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I must share this with my friend, MT, because that one line: ..."he will not fight fair. He will not quit and there are no weapons he will not use."

You may recall, MT and I were alone at my garage in June of 2015, when 2 wannabe vigilantes came spoiling for a fight. Seems they mistakenly thought I was the someone they were looking for, who had been tearing around their property on a 4-wheeler. Wrong guy, I told them, but they wouldn't listen. I told them to leave, but they seemed hard of hearing. Things were about to get ugly real fast, so I grabbed the closest weapon I could get my hands on: a 3-foot length of galvanized water pipe.

All I had to do was to put it on my shoulder like a baseball bat. You should have seen those scoundrels run for their pickup truck.

They returned with their gorilla daddy but kept their distance from the road. Big daddy kept yelling, but I told him to save it for when the police show up. (I had already alerted the state police.)

By then I had a 10mm Glock concealed and when the dispatcher asked me if any weapons were involved, I told them what I had. They wanted me to put it away and I told them, NO! Not until you get here.

Fortunately, the dopes drove off without further incident. Two state police cars showed up 40 minutes after I called.

The dumb neighbors who started all of this are about a mile down the road and I'm sure daddy never got the whole story - just that I had a pipe ready to swing at their defenseless darlings.

Oh, well. Since then, I credit the "peace pipe" for saving the day - even if I didn't have to bust some noggins.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

peace pipes make fantastik attitude adjustments.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

funny how punks change their tune when there's an equalizer involved..........


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah. Their hearing made a remarkable and rapid improvement.

I'm really glad the whole clan wised up. Didn't want to waste any expensive premium ammo on the bastages.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Yeah. Their hearing made a remarkable and rapid improvement.
> 
> I'm really glad the whole clan wised up. Didn't want to waste any expensive premium ammo on the bastages.


Use any expensive premium ammo.... doesn't sound as though it would have been a waste.


----------

